# Preferred Payment Method other than Credit Card and Paypal?



## Everyday (Mar 27, 2014)

Just as the title says. What is your preferred method of payment besides credit card and paypal?  We want to add more options for customers but don't want to bother with gateways that aren't going to be used.


----------



## drmike (Mar 27, 2014)

Cash, non sequentially issued bills... in envelope.

Bitcoin seems to be growing in popularity for a segment out there.

Asian buyers use different payment stuff.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 28, 2014)

As an EU citizen you list the two payment methods (except Bitcoin) that I am able to use (to buy US services) without hassle.


----------



## Packety (Mar 28, 2014)

That would be bitcoin, but i still. prefer paypal or credit card.


----------



## HostXNow (Mar 28, 2014)

Prefer Paypal and Credit Card. Stripe is good til you have to pay high fee for chargebacks.


----------



## Everyday (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not sure I can get management to go to bitcoin just yet, but I will investigate the costs of Stripe. Any others?


----------



## HostXNow (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyday said:


> I'm not sure I can get management to go to bitcoin just yet, but I will investigate the costs of Stripe. Any others?


Using Stripe certainly makes you verify orders for fraud better. But yes, found setting up Stripe was a lot easier over trying to setup 2CheckOut.com and Authorize.net which process seems to go on forever and ever.


----------



## qps (Mar 28, 2014)

BitPay is an interesting way to accept BitCoin.  They immediately convert to USD and send the money to your bank account.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 28, 2014)

HostXNow said:


> Using Stripe certainly makes you verify orders for fraud better. But yes, found setting up Stripe was a lot easier over trying to setup 2CheckOut.com and Authorize.net which process seems to go on forever and ever.


We had 2Checkout setup with 0 problems.


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 28, 2014)

HostXNow said:


> Using Stripe certainly makes you verify orders for fraud better. But yes, found setting up Stripe was a lot easier over trying to setup 2CheckOut.com and Authorize.net which process seems to go on forever and ever.


We dropped stripe in favor of Braintree. Braintree is significantly better IMO, they also have phone support. Annoys the heck out of me that I couldn't call to speak to a human being over at Stripe.


----------



## Packety (Mar 28, 2014)

2Checkout is a good payment option, and it is not that hard to setup.

Also a pretty safe payment alternative.


----------



## HostXNow (Mar 28, 2014)

Actually I think it was just Authorize I had trouble with (too much back and forth with proof etc). Just I was trying both options at the same time as needed to replace Google Checkout. Just logged into 2CheckOut and it looks good.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Mar 28, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> We dropped stripe in favor of Braintree. Braintree is significantly better IMO, they also have phone support. Annoys the heck out of me that I couldn't call to speak to a human being over at Stripe.


Email seems fast, though I have never had a reason to call them or email them. Emailed once when needed to change some detail (forgot.)



HostXNow said:


> Prefer Paypal and Credit Card. Stripe is good til you have to pay high fee for chargebacks.


Sounds like a one sided issue to me.


----------



## datarealm (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyday said:


> Just as the title says. What is your preferred method of payment besides credit card and paypal?  We want to add more options for customers but don't want to bother with gateways that aren't going to be used.



Check.  

Especially for larger customers -- no processing fees lost!


----------



## Everyday (Mar 28, 2014)

2checkout rates were pretty high last time I checked, but it appears they are offering 2.9% and 30 cents per transaction like Braintree.  The rate is still kind of high compared to our credit card and paypal but its worth it if it makes it easier for clients to purchase our service.


----------



## Exelion (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd like to add another vote for Bitcoin. At this point, theres no reason not to use it.


----------



## leto12 (Apr 1, 2014)

Payza is a good alternative to paypal


----------



## Everyday (Apr 1, 2014)

As a novice to using bitcoin, how would a company go about actually accepting and converting it to US dollars to use for operations?


----------



## qps (Apr 1, 2014)

Everyday said:


> As a novice to using bitcoin, how would a company go about actually accepting and converting it to US dollars to use for operations?


BitPay.


----------



## adilimran (Apr 3, 2014)

Try google wallet may be it'll help you..


----------



## rawvps (Apr 7, 2014)

Everything but 2CO. We had 2CO payment gateway on our site earlier. Last week we had a problem withdrawing the money. Even after taking 84 hours to respond, their reply wasn’t useful and accurate..I replied back asking for more details, and I haven’t heard from them yet.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Apr 7, 2014)

HostXNow said:


> Actually I think it was just Authorize I had trouble with (too much back and forth with proof etc). Just I was trying both options at the same time as needed to replace Google Checkout. Just logged into 2CheckOut and it looks good.


Interesting. We've used Authorize for many, many years and have never had a problem with them!

For those of you discussing adding bitcoin to your services, how does that impact your methods of fraud prevention? One of the downsides to Bitcoin I've always thought in terms of accepting it for hosting is that it's an anonymous method of payment. Because of that, you don't have the payment information to verify against the customer information I have always assumed accepting Bitcoin would open us up to people we probably don't want on our network.


----------



## qps (Apr 7, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> For those of you discussing adding bitcoin to your services, how does that impact your methods of fraud prevention? One of the downsides to BitCoin I've always thought in terms of accepting it for hosting is that it's an anonymous method of payment. Because of that, you don't have the payment information to verify against the customer information I have always assumed accepting BitCoin would open us up to people we probably don't want on our network.


The advantage of bitcoin is that there are no chargebacks.  Most people who are involved in questionable activities are not going to like that, as they want to chargeback after they've abused your services, or they use stolen PayPal accounts or credit cards which end up resulting in disputes/chargebacks.  I think someone mentioned on here or on another board that they've not really had abuse issues from people who paid with bitcoin.


----------



## thedediguy (Apr 7, 2014)

probably bank transfer if I had to choice something else


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Apr 7, 2014)

qps said:


> The advantage of bitcoin is that there are no chargebacks.  Most people who are involved in questionable activities are not going to like that, as they want to chargeback after they've abused your services, or they use stolen PayPal accounts or credit cards which end up resulting in disputes/chargebacks.  I think someone mentioned on here or on another board that they've not really had abuse issues from people who paid with bitcoin.


That's an interesting way to look at it, thanks. My thought was that anonymity would bring abuse, which we certainly don't want on our network and IP space. We might just take a second look at accepting BItcoin.


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 7, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> That's an interesting way to look at it, thanks. My thought was that anonymity would bring abuse, which we certainly don't want on our network and IP space. We might just take a second look at accepting BItcoin.


Anon does bring abuse. Lots of spammers and other abusers don't chargeback. They already got their money's worth.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Apr 9, 2014)

I would prefer bank transfer and Bitcoin payment.


----------

